# average number of chart notes that can be audited per day



## ttate (Sep 22, 2010)

Does anyone have a link or info about the industry standard RE: how many medical records should an auditor be resonably expected to audit per day?

Specifically, Outpatient Clinic visits.

Trying to set productivity goals.

Thanks~!


----------



## Judith Fletcher (Sep 23, 2010)

*Cpc*

I do not have a link or reference, but I do have knowlegde of practices performing audits of a day of work per provider per month.
I have been doing that myself in my company and it is a very reasonable goal as well as very revealing.


----------

